# Australian Army accepting foreigners



## Soldado (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello, that's it, Australian Army are accepting foreigners and I've been talking with Australian recruiters about this and I'd like to know if someone here knows if it's worth going to the Australian Army. Thank you.

Links: http://www.defencejobs.gov.au/recruitmentcentre/canIJoin/overseasApplicants/    and     http://www.stripes.com/news/serving...-jobs-to-us-troops-facing-separation-1.176622


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 1, 2014)

There are some Aussies around that should be able to help out soon.


----------



## digrar (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm unsure why this nearly 2 year old stars and stripes story has bobbed up again, the Australian Army and Australian Defence Recruiting facebook pages are going nuts with Americans asking about it in the last couple of days.

It's certainly worth it, small professional well paid and trained force. However people are getting the wrong idea about who we're chasing and how many slots are available. A couple of years ago they were taking about 100 people a year across the three services, I'd have thought upwards of 85% of them were Brits. As far as I am aware they have not increased that amount of people they are recruiting, especially now as we are pulling out of Afghanistan. 

If you haven't got about about 10 years up, you're probably not in the target demographic, if you don't have a hard to acquire skill you're probably not in the target group, if you're not British, or if you're not an American Pilot you're probably not in the target demographic.


----------



## pardus (Feb 2, 2014)

Apart from Aussies all being wankers they do have a first class western Military. Like @digrar says, you better have something really good to offer or forget it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 2, 2014)

It's mostly fast jet pilots they usually want too isn't it?


----------



## digrar (Feb 2, 2014)

They're chasing a full range of trades in all services, Snipers, SF, Infantry Platoon Sergeants, Dentists, Docs, Nurses, God Botherers, Pilots (priority on instructors), Int officers and soldiers, Engineers, Infantry Officers, MPs, Sig EW types, Ammo techs, fitters, scab lifters, bait layers, shit doctors, chicken stranglers, bears, chooks and geeks. Navy have a narrower scope and the RAAF are only chasing fighter pilots, int officers, Docs and Engineers.


----------



## pardus (Feb 2, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> It's mostly fast jet pilots they usually want too isn't it?



Well they did loose an entire squadron when NZ decided to be complete cunts and drop our fighter squadrons. What a cunt move, I'm still stunned by that stupidity!


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 2, 2014)

They got a lot of those pilots though, as did the RAF. Terrible decision.


----------



## pardus (Feb 2, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> They got a lot of those pilots though, as did the RAF. Terrible decision.



Yes.

A good mate of mine (ex-RNZAF EOD/Armorer) went to a RNZAF reunion, in Florida, why? Because a private citizen of the USA brought the strike wing of the RNZAF! Sad doesn't hope to describe it! 
And to think the USA offered F16's too... :wall:

I fucking HATE liberals!


----------



## Soldado (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey, SpitfireV! It happen in New Zealand too! : http://www.defencecareers.mil.nz/how-to-join/overseas-applicants


----------



## pardus (Feb 2, 2014)

Soldado said:


> Hey, SpitfireV! It happen in New Zealand too! : http://www.defencecareers.mil.nz/how-to-join/overseas-applicants



Yes but you aren't eligible.


----------



## Soldado (Feb 2, 2014)

pardus said:


> Yes but you aren't eligible.



I know, I know, just saying :)


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 2, 2014)

If I were to go to Australia and enlist, would I get to work alongside British EOD? Those guys are hot shit.


----------



## digrar (Feb 2, 2014)

I worked with a Brit EOD type in the mines. Very smart man, colossal nerd, good bloke but. 

EOD is another one of those jobs that we don't really have a dedicated trade stream for, ammo techs and Combat Engineers both do it, but it's not a role you can go straight into off the street.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 2, 2014)

digrar said:


> ... God Botherers....


What is that... ?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 2, 2014)

pardus said:


> Yes but you aren't eligible.


 
I was approached by a Kiwi Sig type on an ex years ago, should have took him up on the offer at the time...


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 2, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


> What is that... ?



I'm guessing chaplain.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 2, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> I'm guessing chaplain.



Agreed, in the same way that an old (as in Korea/Vietnam era) nickname we had for chaplains was "sky pilot."


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 2, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> If I were to go to Australia and enlist, would I get to work alongside British EOD? Those guys are hot shit.



It's very likely.  Half of NZ EOD is composed of Brits and I'd say it's the similar if not the same for the Aussies.  The unit commander here recently went to the dark side and he was a Brit who went from Pte-Capt, really switched on dude.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2014)

Good; when I get axed in this next round of officer cuts, maybe I have a shot at continuing my career in someone else's Army.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 2, 2014)

Are old NG riflemen on that list?
Reed


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 2, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> Good; when I get axed in this next round of officer cuts, maybe I have a shot at continuing my career in someone else's Army.



Thought you were going to kill some skinnies ?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2014)

If we're on deployment and someone like me is killing anything other than time and the competition in Call of Duty, it's pretty much a bad day for everyone.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 2, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> If we're on deployment and someone like me is killing anything other than time and the competition in Call of Duty, it's pretty much a bad day for everyone.




You could always join the NSA..I believe there is a few openings.. lol


----------



## digrar (Feb 2, 2014)

reed11b said:


> Are old NG riflemen on that list?
> Reed




There is a 6-12 month wait list for kids wanting to sign up as Infantrymen, we're having no problem growing our own.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 2, 2014)

digrar said:


> There is a 6-12 month wait list for kids wanting to sign up as Infantrymen, we're having no problem growing our own.


Yes, but do they have black BDU's, black trucks and their own civilian operator SAPI plates? I think not.
Reed


----------



## pardus (Feb 2, 2014)

reed11b said:


> Are old NG riflemen on that list?
> Reed



They will take Snipers... school trained Snipers that is


----------



## digrar (Feb 3, 2014)

They say snipers, I imagine they'd only be looking at Sergeant Sniper Supervisors though and again there are like 8 or 9 jobs in the Army for those. So they might take one, or two. Then they'd post them to the school of foot and then into a Battalion as a Rifle Platoon Sergeant...


----------



## pardus (Feb 3, 2014)

digrar said:


> They say snipers, I imagine they'd only be looking at Sergeant Sniper Supervisors though and again there are like 8 or 9 jobs in the Army for those. So they might take one, or two. Then they'd post them to the school of foot and then into a Battalion as a Rifle Platoon Sergeant...



I was busting his balls. I imagine they want someone Royal Marine Sniper/US SF/qual'd or equivalent as a minimum.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 3, 2014)

Forgive the ignorance but are RM snipers quite highly regarded?


----------



## pardus (Feb 3, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Forgive the ignorance but are RM snipers quite highly regarded?



Very.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 3, 2014)

Chur chur.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 3, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Forgive the ignorance but are RM snipers quite highly regarded?



Yes


----------



## digrar (Feb 3, 2014)

Booties are generally highly regarded, a lot of them end up stepping up in 2 Commando and SASR. Although I don't think they are generally coming across in this lateral transfer system, they are coming here as immigrants and fast tracking through a normal enlistment. Rob Maylor is one example, he wrote SAS Sniper


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 3, 2014)

One of our guys recently went across.. Did time in the RM's before coming home and joining the Irish. Did time in our SOF and now is in the Aus DF ..


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 4, 2014)

On base here at JBLM, I talked to an officer (don't know from what unit) who said there are Aussie recruiters in the AO.  Scuttlebutt I know, but interesting.

LL


----------



## AWP (Feb 4, 2014)

Having worked for/ with RAAF/ RAN types, I wouldn't hesitate to go to there if I had the chance. I can't speak to things like funding or training, but on a personal and professional level they were a pleasure to work with. I think what sealed the deal was when a Flight Lieutenant called a USAF Captain a cunt and told him to "dry his tears"...in a briefing.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Feb 4, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Having worked for/ with RAAF/ RAN types, I wouldn't hesitate to go to there if I had the chance. I can't speak to things like funding or training, but on a personal and professional level they were a pleasure to work with. I think what sealed the deal was when a Flight Lieutenant called a USAF Captain a cunt and told him to "dry his tears"...in a briefing.


 
Oh to have been a fly on the wall in that room...


----------



## AWP (Feb 4, 2014)

xGenoSiide said:


> Oh to have been a fly on the wall in that room...


 
The contractors started laughing before we caught ourselves. The various airpeople in the room emitted muffled laughs, snorts, and gasps. The Aussie looked as though he'd told us the weather forecast or some mundane, well-known topic, and the target just stood there and didn't know what to say. He started to stammer some outrage when another AF officer swooped in and continued the brief.

That was one Air Battle Manager who wished he was back in AWACS. To be fair, the Capt. needed to dry his tears. He was complaining, nay whining, about issues no one could control and that the Aussies had worked through for well over a year. He wasn't receptive to the Aussie message and paid the price.


----------



## Draneol (Feb 5, 2014)

Those guys actually come to my school for presentations for the Network Security and Digital Forensics Students (data miners), if it's the correct program New Zealand's Defense Force is involved with that same recruiting program. As is Taiwon and Switzerland, at school tomorrow I'll ask one of the guys at my school who's going to the NZDF this summer what the program he enlisted for was called. They came in and picked up several of the Network Security and a couple of the Digital Forensics tracked students. If it's the same program.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 5, 2014)

Electronic forensics guys are weird. And I'm a weird guy so they must be pretty odd.

Damn good at their jobs though.


----------



## Draneol (Feb 5, 2014)

If any of you guys are into going to another country, Plumbers (5 years experience), Electricians (5 years experience), Diesel Mechanics (Degree Diesel Mechanics) Carpenters(4 years experience), Electronics Technician (Degree), Computer Information Systems (ATA-Degree) Information Systems Security (ATA) and Truck Drivers (CDL Class A with 3 or more years experience) can enlist through the New Zealand Embassy, Australian Embassy, Switzerland Embassy, or Taiwan Embassies. They'll give you citizenship at expense of your own US citizenship though. 

Their immigration services will also pay to ship you over to their countries for either military service, or to work as a civilian with these skillsets/experience/education. The people who came from Australia and New Zealand stressed the trades heavily, especially the IT-ATA students. "Top of the world Technology", state of the art network systems, and so fourth. Including age waiver up to two years depending on your experience. At least that was their recruiting shpeel at my school. 

The primary people that had the most interest in though, were the Digital Forensics students, and the Network Security students. The Recruiters were googly eyed walking through the classroom seeing the stuff they were learning to do. I don't know if it's the same recruiting program they have for past enlisted or foreign enlisted though, but they do have a huge interest if you have the above education or experience though. It's also posted on each immigrations websites for each countries listed.

Digital Forensics tracked ATAs, and Network Security ATA students though, like no joke, when the recruiters met my friends at lunch (I was with them at the time) to sit down and talk to them, it was as if I never existed, the way the NZ guys spoke to them, it was like watching the NFL negotiate for a high strung football player. When the guys said they were willing to meet up at another time to discuss details of Enlisting and living in New Zealand, I almost though the NZ Recruiters were about to blow their load. (parton the expression) you could tell looking at their faces they could barely keep themselves from shaking. 

I'm not sure of any details of their enlistments, just that they are going to wayoryou or however it's spelled for their training. But again, I don't know if this is the same program as found in the news articles.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 5, 2014)

I doubt they will give them citizenship right off the bat. PR for sure though. I've met a few people working in various places who weren't citizens but are PR holders snd still citizens of The Five Bros.


----------



## Draneol (Feb 5, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> I doubt they will give them citizenship right off the bat. PR for sure though. I've met a few people working in various places who weren't citizens but are PR holders snd still citizens of The Five Bros.



That's very interesting to hear.


----------



## digrar (Feb 5, 2014)

We require people transferring to take on Australian citizenship ASAP. Pretty sure we don't demand people give up their US citizenship though.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 5, 2014)

digrar said:


> We require people transferring to take on Australian citizenship ASAP. Pretty sure we don't demand people give up their US citizenship though.



They might not but I think the US frowns on its citizens fighting for foreign armies.


----------



## Brill (Feb 5, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> They might not but I think the US frowns on its citizens fighting for foreign armies.



Unless it's for Israel.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't believe half of what you wrote. 



Draneol said:


> If any of you guys are into going to another country, Plumbers (5 years experience), Electricians (5 years experience), Diesel Mechanics (Degree Diesel Mechanics) Carpenters(4 years experience), Electronics Technician (Degree), Computer Information Systems (ATA-Degree) Information Systems Security (ATA) and Truck Drivers (CDL Class A with 3 or more years experience) can enlist through the New Zealand Embassy, Australian Embassy, Switzerland Embassy, or Taiwan Embassies. They'll give you citizenship at expense of your own US citizenship though.
> 
> Their immigration services will also pay to ship you over to their countries for either military service, or to work as a civilian with these skillsets/experience/education. The people who came from Australia and New Zealand stressed the trades heavily, especially the IT-ATA students. "Top of the world Technology", state of the art network systems, and so fourth. Including age waiver up to two years depending on your experience. At least that was their recruiting shpeel at my school.
> 
> ...


----------



## Draneol (Feb 5, 2014)

pardus said:


> I don't believe half of what you wrote.


http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migr...tion/ToolboxLinks/essentialskills.htm?level=1

Anyone who meets those skills get work permits for civilian employment. 

For those that go military, are granted citizenship after the completion of their term of Enlistment. But it will cost US Citizenship status, because unless you're in a non-clearance holding position, you cannot hold dual citizenship status. You may believe what you wish, but overall, the above is for civilian acquired skills for civilian employment. Their defense forces primary focus is for the occupations I had listed earlier. 

For civilian side you need tow ork in the field for 3 years in New Zealand to turn from temporary to permanent and get citizenship. I spoke to the NZDF earlier today before seeing a regular army recruiter. 

As far as Military to Military Transfer, they don't care about years in service, they care about what rank you held in the foreign military in the specific job occupation. Exact website that was written down by the NZDF recruiter from their consulate: http://www.defencecareers.mil.nz/reenlist-overseas/overseas-applicants/roles They aren't looking for Special Forces this, or that for military to military transfers, just the specific skills that they are the shortest in, that foreign armies like those of Canada, the US, the UK, Australia, and so fourth train to an equivalent standard. 

You can choose to believe what you wish, but this is the information I have been given.


----------



## Draneol (Feb 5, 2014)

The only equivalent the NZDF recruiter said that they will allow a waiver, is for Soldiers, Marines, and Airmen who have been trained and operate as military truck drivers, of which they will allow military servicemen who have held the rank equivalent to Corporal in the NZDF. He said for all US military personnel or former military personnel who have the qualifications of their recruitment site for overseas applicants, to contact the nearest Embassy for NZDF recruitment for the up to date list.


----------



## Draneol (Feb 5, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> They might not but I think the US frowns on its citizens fighting for foreign armies.


They just put you on the FBI watch list, that's all.  Lots of government plated black cars driving around foreign recruiters, let me tell ya. lol 

Jokes aside though, I was shocked how badly New Zealand needs truck drivers, for their Army, and their civilian industry. Truck Drivers and Sailors were the two biggest above all they stressed about, even asking the guy if he had a choice between an Army Delta Force (went there) Operator or an Army Truck Driver who would they rather have, and his reply was the" truck driver; New Zealand SAS was better trained and looked too cool to worry about a Delta Force Commando" I chuckled a bit, but he was being serious about the needs and wants for truck drivers especially.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 5, 2014)

Draneol said:


> They just put you on the FBI watch list, that's all.  Lots of government plated black cars driving around foreign recruiters, let me tell ya. lol
> 
> Jokes aside though, I was shocked how badly New Zealand needs truck drivers, for their Army, and their civilian industry. Truck Drivers and Sailors were the two biggest above all they stressed about, even asking the guy if he had a choice between an Army Delta Force (went there) Operator or an Army Truck Driver who would they rather have, and his reply was the" truck driver; New Zealand SAS was better trained and looked too cool to worry about a Delta Force Commando" I chuckled a bit, but he was being serious about the needs and wants for truck drivers especially.



I was willing to give you a chance, but starting now you need to read more and post less.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2014)

Draneol said:


> http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migr...tion/ToolboxLinks/essentialskills.htm?level=1
> 
> Anyone who meets those skills get work permits for civilian employment.
> 
> ...



Your story has changed now I see.

Plumbers (5 years experience), Electricians (5 years experience), Diesel Mechanics (Degree Diesel Mechanics) Carpenters(4 years experience), Electronics Technician (Degree), Computer Information Systems (ATA-Degree) Information Systems Security (ATA) and Truck Drivers (CDL Class A with 3 or more years experience) can enlist through the New Zealand Embassy, Australian Embassy, Switzerland Embassy, or Taiwan Embassies. They'll give you citizenship at expense of your own US citizenship though.

What happened to the plumber and carpenter getting citizenship?  Oh thats right they don't, they get a work permit. Oh and plumber and carpenter aren't on the list either, they want specialists.
What you fail to realize is the level of training a plumber, painter, carpenter, mechanic must go through to earn the title of plumber, carpenter etc...  The vast majority of people here wouldn't meet those standards. 

Also where's the free flight? I dont see that written down anywhere.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 5, 2014)

OK here's how it works.

One can serve in the NZDF as a resident of NZ.  There is no requirement to give up your current citizenship, some positions may require a certain security clearance which is difficult to obtain with dual citizenship.  The majority of those positions listed above by Draneol require a a CV vetting which is relatively easy to obtain, the majority of the ones on the website will require SV.  To go from resident to citizen takes 5 years, service in the Military can fast track that to 3 years.

You will not be flown into the country, given a uniform and Bob's your uncle.  You will still need to apply to reside in NZ and will have to through the assessment for that.  Having skills desired by the Military will classify you as a skilled immigrant and makes this process easier.  You will then go through the entry procedure to NZDF from there.  They may offer to compensate you for travel costs in some cases, this may happen if your skill set is highly desired and they want to sweeten the deal.

There is no military to military transfer.  You will give them the courses you have completed along with time in rank and time in service.  They will then cross match those with NZDF courses and decided which are applicable and make you an offer normally with the provision that you complete certain courses within a time frame.  We are very school orientated and there is a promotion course for every rank in the Infantry and be it TAD or 

There is no shortage of drivers, there is a shortage of SNCO drivers who will be the dispatchers, fleet managers and driving instructors.  Understand the difference, if you show up and say "Hi I'm jim-bob and I can drive trucks" the are going to say two things, "fuck" and "off".

I say all this knowing personally guys who have come through the process from the UK, Aus and Canada.

-------------------------------------------

Draneol, who the fuck are these "recruiters" that came through your university recruiting, are they from NZ companies, NZ universities or NZDF because I can tell you now with 100% certainty we are not sending NZDF recruiters out on a shopping trip in the USA.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 5, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> Draneol, who the fuck are these "recruiters" that came through your university recruiting, are they from NZ companies, NZ universities or NZDF because I can tell you now with 100% certainty we are not sending NZDF recruiters out on a shopping trip in the USA.



I'm cracking up thinking about some Kiwi's walking around with a box of business cards and a shopping bag trying to pick up random ass creds from shitheads in college.


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> Draneol, who the fuck are these "recruiters" that came through your university recruiting, are they from NZ companies, NZ universities or NZDF because I can tell you now with 100% certainty we are not sending NZDF recruiters out on a shopping trip in the USA.


 
Recruitment refers to the process of attracting, screening, selecting, and onboarding a qualified person for a job. At the strategic level it may involve the development of an employer brand which includes an "employee offering".

The stages of the recruitment process include: job analysis and developing some person specification; the sourcing of candidates by networking, advertising, and other search methods; matching candidates to job requirements and screening individuals using testing (skills or personality assessment); assessment of candidates' motivations and their fit with organizational requirements by interviewing and other assessment techniques. The recruitment process also includes the making and finalizing of job offers and the induction and onboarding of new employees.

Depending on the size and culture of the organization, recruitment may be undertaken in-house by managers, human resource generalists and/or recruitment specialists. Alternatively, parts of the process may be undertaken by either public-sector employment agencies, commercial recruitment agencies, or specialist search consultancies.
Internal recruitment

Internal Recruitment refers to the process of a candidate being recruited within their current workplace, from another team or division of the same organization. An advantage of this is the organization's familiarity with the employee, their competencies (insofar as they are revealed in their current job) and their trustworthiness. It can also be quicker and lower cost-to-hire someone from another part of the same organization.

A temporary internal recruitment for a period of a few months, after which the employee would normally be expected to return to their previous job, is known as a secondment; someone on a secondment is said to be seconded to the new team. Secondments may also take place between related organizations.

Recruitment process

Job analysis

In situations where multiple new jobs are created and recruited for the first time, a job analysis and/or in some cases a task analysis might be undertaken to document the actual and intended requirements of the job. From these the relevant information is captured in such documents as job descriptions and job specifications. Often a company will already have job descriptions that represent a historical collection of tasks performed. Where already drawn up, these documents need to be reviewed or updated to reflect present day requirements. Prior to initiating the recruitment stages a person specification should be finalized to provide the recruiters commissioned with the requirements and objectives of the project.

Sourcing

Sourcing is the use of one or more strategies to attract or identify candidates to fill job vacancies. It may involve internal and/or external advertising, using appropriate media, such as local or national newspapers, specialist recruitment media, professional publications, window advertisements, job centers, or in a variety of ways via the internet. Alternatively, employers may use recruitment consultancies or agencies to find otherwise scarce candidates who may be content in their current positions and are not actively looking to move companies. This initial research for so-called passive candidates, also called name generation, results in a contact information of potential candidates who can then be contacted discreetly to be screened and approached.

Screening and selection

Suitability for a job is typically assessed by looking for relevant skills, knowledge, aptitude, qualifications and educational or job related experience. These can be determined via: screening résumés (also known as CVs); job applications; interviews. More proactive identification methods include performance assessments, psychological, aptitude, numeracy, physical and literacy testing. Many recruiters and agencies use applicant tracking systems to perform the filtering process, along with software tools for psychometric testing and performance based assessment. Performance based assessment is a process to find out if job applicants perform the responsibilities for which they are applying. [4] In many countries, employers are legally mandated to ensure their screening and selection processes meet equal opportunity and ethical standards.

In addition to the above selection assessment criteria, employers are likely to recognize the value of candidates who encompass "soft skills" such as interpersonal or team leadership, and have the ability to reinforce the company brand through behavior and attitude portrayal to customers and suppliers. Multinational organizations and those that recruit from a range of nationalities are also concerned candidates will fit into the prevailing company culture.

Lateral hiring

"Lateral hiring" refers to a form of recruiting; the term is used with two different, almost opposite meanings. In one meaning, the hiring organization targets employees of another, similar organization, possibly luring them with a better salary and the promise of better career opportunities. An example is the recruiting of a partner of a law firm by another law firm. The new lateral hire then has specific applicable expertise and can make a running start in the new job. In some professional branches such lateral hiring was traditionally frowned upon, but the practice has become increasingly more common. An employee's contract may have a non-compete clause preventing such lateral hiring.

A lateral hire may also refer to a newly hired employee with no prior specific applicable expertise for the new job, and for whom a job move is a radical change of career. An example is the recruiting of a university professor to become chairman of the board of a company.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 6, 2014)

I see what you did there. I didn't finish reading though because I'll keep it as a cure for insomnia.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2014)

@Freefalling ... BOOM! Goes the dynamite.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 15, 2014)

So in six years, what is the job outlook of a broken horse  cavalryman?


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 15, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> So in six years, what is the job outlook of a broken horse  cavalryman?



Not good.


----------



## digrar (Feb 15, 2014)

You're an Officer right? I haven't seen them chase Cav/tanky anything. Only 3 full time Regiments and one Independent Squadron, not many jobs going around to start with, but it's still a competitive corps for both Officers and other ranks, so no demand for external types to top up skills gaps on the operational side, I have seen Brit blokes transfer and end up on the Armoured maintenance side.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 17, 2014)

Nobody wants Recceologists.

Haters gonna hate...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 17, 2014)

digrar said:


> You're an Officer right? I haven't seen them chase Cav/tanky anything. Only 3 full time Regiments and one Independent Squadron, not many jobs going around to start with, but it's still a competitive corps for both Officers and other ranks, so no demand for external types to top up skills gaps on the operational side, I have seen Brit blokes transfer and end up on the Armoured maintenance side.


That is correct.  Brutal.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 17, 2014)

Poccington said:


> Nobody wants Recceologists.
> 
> Haters gonna hate...



That's because if you're doing your job right, they shouldn't be able to find you.


----------



## digrar (Feb 17, 2014)

Poccington said:


> Nobody wants Recceologists.
> 
> Haters gonna hate...



Recon died in the arse here after we finished with Timor and started looking at the Middle East. It's still a part of the Battalion and has a role, but snipers are getting all the good gigs over seas and as far as I'm aware anyone in recon deploying has been deploying in another role. Which is strange, because we more than proved ourselves in Timor.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 17, 2014)

Same shit happened here, it's all Sniper this and Sniper that at the moment.  It's gone to a few peoples heads to say the least.


----------

